# The "Newly married got no cash" "5g hex"



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I finally graduated from Michigan Tech, finally away from my shoestring budget with a real job that allows me to put my money to...loan payments  My old tank was donated to the new owners of our old house. When I left, everything was growing pretty well, but I was in such a hurry to get to my new place that I forgot to gank a bunch of plants to start a new tank. 

I got settled in, got married, and now have my wife's 5g hex tank that I gave her for her birthday last year. Had a variety of things in it, but I finally broke it down (was a mess) and have this:









Just dwarf hairgrass. That is all. The tank is well cycled and currently houses 2 otos and 3 platys. 

I am kind of thinking of just having a hairgrass carpet, but maybe (definitely) need something taller in the back to obscure the view of the heater and filter pipe. 

Any suggestions (or donations :hihi?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

what about a piece of wood. I could donate a piece or 3... lmk via pm what the inside dimensions are.. Maybe find some moss to attach to it like weeping or christmas.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks expect your wood wednesday of friday.

Craig


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats on everything.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

cograts to everything, considering this on a super budget its done well! i hope to see this drift wood soon. you should consider a nice stem plant like a rotala sp. i have some rotala rotundifolia in my 2.5 and it grows nicely with a touch of pink in it. this could add a little contrast to the grass and grows tall to cover up the main concerns. then when you get your DW, get some moss. this will add a bit more conrast to the bright green as well. good luck in your future endevours, and this tank.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the congrats 

Quick question on trimming: how long after planting do you want to trim? I would like to let the hairgrass root in a little (2 weeks or so) before I prune it back to encourage runner growth, but is that too short an acclimation period?


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

danakin said:


> Thanks guys for all the congrats
> 
> Quick question on trimming: how long after planting do you want to trim? I would like to let the hairgrass root in a little (2 weeks or so) before I prune it back to encourage runner growth, but is that too short an acclimation period?


actually, i trimmed before i plant it..:redface: but, you can trimmed after 2 weeks..(please CMIIW)..no need to worry..

and also, i have a suggestion, put one unique stone in the middle of ur tank..it's gonna be awesome...(just a piece of my mind, please ignore it if you already satisfied)


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

The two MM platys crashed last night. At first I thought it was a pH swing (haven't tested today), but the otos seem to be extremely happy and healthy. Looking at them, they have some sort of deterioration on their tail fins (quite noticeable, looks like something bit a chunk out of them). Back at Petsmart (where I got them, wishing there was a better LFS in town), the rest of the tank looks decently healthy, with a few of the MM platys showing the same symptoms. The red platy tank looks fine.

I don't even bother with trying to return dead fish to the Petsmart here anymore. No matter what I show em, they always claim my water quality is poor. Pulling out technicalities like "You didn't put aquarium salt in to this concentration" etc. 

So I'm down to a lonely red platy and two happy otos.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

danakin said:


> The two MM platys crashed last night. At first I thought it was a pH swing (haven't tested today), but the otos seem to be extremely happy and healthy. Looking at them, they have some sort of deterioration on their tail fins (quite noticeable, looks like something bit a chunk out of them). Back at Petsmart (where I got them, wishing there was a better LFS in town), the rest of the tank looks decently healthy, with a few of the MM platys showing the same symptoms. The red platy tank looks fine.
> 
> I don't even bother with trying to return dead fish to the Petsmart here anymore. No matter what I show em, they always claim my water quality is poor. Pulling out technicalities like "You didn't put aquarium salt in to this concentration" etc.
> 
> So I'm down to a lonely red platy and two happy otos.


I learned through my 10 years of fish keeping that it is better to understock than overstock and even fully stock. A 10 gallon experiment where I felt that fully planting a tank would compensate for overstocking proved to be a dismal failure, resulting in one fish death after another. 

As far as your 5 gallon hex goes, I have the exact same tank. What is in that tank is nothing more than 2 Amano Shrimp, an Assassin Snail, and one Otocat and some unwelcomed mini ramshorn type looking snails that likely came with the plants. I would not stock anything more as this seems to be what the tank seems to be able to sustain. A while ago, I added a healthy bumble bee shrimp, thinking that an addition of a shrimp would create no issues. The shrimp kicked the bucket in like two days. Prior to that, I added an Amano Shrimp as I thought three Amano Shrimp was a good number - Three's Company. Well one of the Amano Shrimp kicked the bucket. I don't think this is just coincidence. To me, it is more a sign or signal that the Tank is at it's capacity with what it can support, critter wise.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Criagthor's driftwood came in yesterday! It looks pretty darn good. Currently soaking in the tank. I also picked up some broad leafed ludwigia (wife's pick). 

Quick question: the driftwood came with some dried moss on it. If I understand correctly, the rhizome may still be able to live and revive the moss?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have deen some of the deadest driest looking moss become viable again. All you need is patience.

Also congratulation on your marriage. :thumbsup:



danakin said:


> Criagthor's driftwood came in yesterday! It looks pretty darn good. Currently soaking in the tank. I also picked up some broad leafed ludwigia (wife's pick).
> 
> Quick question: the driftwood came with some dried moss on it. If I understand correctly, the rhizome may still be able to live and revive the moss?


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

brt_p said:


> actually, i trimmed before i plant it..:redface: but, you can trimmed after 2 weeks..(please CMIIW)..no need to worry..
> QUOTE]
> Now why didn't I think of this:icon_roll Thanks, better late than never:smile:
> 
> So is everyone who donated married or engaged? Just curious if it was a sympathy.... I mean shared happiness thing


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm married most of the time:icon_eek: sometimes its easier to be single though:icon_roll


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> I'm married most of the time:icon_eek: sometimes its easier to be single though:icon_roll


It comes down to the wise words of Curly from the threes stooges "Are you married or happy?"


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Heh, happily married. :-D 

Holy cow. Upped the lighting to 4wpg (which is kinda a crock, seeing as the hex hood limits light to the rear of the tank. I will be working on a new hood/filter setup in a while to remedy this once I draw up plans and buy my wife something nice "for her") by switching out the CF bulb. Dosing Excel now in addition to DIY CO2, and everything has taken off in a span of 4 days. The ludwigia has a ton of roots shooting, and I'm seeing runners on the hairgrass starting to web out much more rapidly. Ludwigia is also starting to get that red hue, and I'm psyched about it.

Pictures later tonight.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

tank looks great!


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Before a trim...


After a trim:


Gotta do some arranging once the ludwigia grows out a bit more to cover everything in the back up.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not happy with the scape as is. I got some moss and tomorrow I am going to move things around a lot. 

The ludwigia grows super fast. This might turn in to a red and green forest soon.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

thats some beautiful driftwood. 
and i love the DHG, did you buy it at petsmart?


----------



## ForeverGreen (Sep 5, 2006)

A very nice tank and a funny title


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Did you get a new camera? The last photos you took are really crisp and clear!


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

@monkeyruler90 The DHG did come from PetSmart. Gave it a trim, hopefully I'll see more runners shooting off. 

@forevergreen Thanks!

@Ugly Genious All the pictures were taken with a Nikon D40. The first set were taken with an old Nikkor 50mm f/1.4 manual focus lens; typically a super crisp image if I take my time with it, but I was already tired. The second set were taken with the kit lens that came with the D40 (an 18-55mm, one of the better zoom lenses for the price if you buy it separate) and I was a lot less tired that night. (Full photo properties [EXIF data] for the top down shot can be found at http://www.flickr.com/photos/danakin/3165002645/meta/ ) I really want to get better at tank photography, but it's a tricky deal for me for some reason.


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

your photo was great..it's so detail..


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Must have been really tired, the first pictures were with the same lens. Man, ashamed of that...


----------



## iGabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally came around to take a look at this thread. You're tank looks great, I used to have one for my baby angels. Just a suggestion, but maybe you could add some type of vallisneria to the back to make the tank to make it look even taller (draws the eyes to the surface) and replanting the ludwigia trimmings would make the back look fuller and hide the equipment. If I'm not mistaken, that's dwarf hairgrass on the front, right? Another suggestion but you could add elocharis minima to the front and it would look like "petit/micro" dwarf hairgrass. But so far you're tank looks pretty nice.


----------



## Athos710 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the same size tank and am looking for options as well. Great looking tank. I look forward to seeing what you do with the new aquascape.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

The problem I have with vals is that they tend to send out an unreasonable amount of runners once they start growing well. That and they tend to grow too tall for the tank, bending over once they hit the surface. 

New scape won't occur until Monday when I have some time after work


----------



## iGabe (Nov 30, 2008)

I undertand, although I never had problems with runners. Good luck with your new scape


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

So I was clearing out photos from the camera, came across this one:


Pics of new scape tomorrow.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

DIY'ed the hood, got a new filter. Got a lovely algae outbreak from the higher light. Dosing Excel and upping CO2 input accordingly, possibly blacking out for a few days over the weekend. 

Pics (hopefully) soon. Work is crazy, always getting in the way of fun stuff and all


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

GYAH!!!! This canopy is driving me insane. I'm afraid the CF bulb might be too hot for being in close to the wood. Pictures after church eh? That's a promise.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Come one church has to be over by now. We need pics!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Come one church has to be over by now. We need pics!


Agreed


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Heh. See, church for me is a day long deal. Head in for service, out for lunch with folks from church afterwards, planning meeting for an overseas mission trip, then alternative worship band practice (I'm the bass player, woohoo!) and then I am a leader for the youth group. So it's typically not until 8:30pm that I get back. Probably shoulda prefaced with that to begin with. 


Full shot, incomplete canopy and all:


Side view


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice canopy you should make a base to go with the tank out of wood also.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I know the canopy is huge and all, (and right now, ugly seeing as the trim and finish isn't on and it isn't complete at all with everything out of square [fixing after work tomorrow]) but I like it that way. Allows me to add some stuff in there. Going to embed a digital thermometer on the side and maybe some LED "moonlights" All in all the wood cost only 10 bucks and I already had the lighting and the plexiglass for underneath

There will be a base to make the canopy seem in place. Hopefully I can use my father in law's table saw instead of the hand miter box to cut the 60 degree angles and the corner blocking.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Wow! That is quite impressive and inspirational. How is your battle with algae?? I would recommend getting some Amano Shrimp and or a Nertite Snail. They will help with long term algae issues and keep your moss clean.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like it, the addition of the moss really did alot.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

The spot algae isn't doing anything really. It's not growing, but not going away. I'm fine with that for the time being. 

Right now the canopy is sitting with some of the trim already glued and cured. Once it all sets, a final sanding and time to stain. 

Work is kicking me in the keister (there are only so many 11hr days I can pull off), hopefully Friday will be laid back enough to let me get some work done on the corner trim and the base (which should make the top look much less absurd)


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Today is a bit more relaxed with the Super Bowl. I actually have a Sunday semi-free, so I will get some new pictures up. 

I think my wife is going to help me build the base to match the canopy today! Canopy still needs a little plastic wood filler in the corners and then a coat of stain and sealer, but I am liking it. 

Tax return is coming soon. I am going to squirrel away a couple hundred dollars for some new equipment, let Jill squirrel some away for something she would like, and then the rest goes to paying off my student loan (and a good chunk in savings).


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Ludwigia forest. If I don't get a bigger tank soon, there will have to be some RAOKs of this stuff heading out.


Runners


Grrr....


Canopy and overall shot of the tank. Got to fix the trim and edges and pull the temporary staples that were holding it tight while the glue set. Then stain.


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow....ive never really liked hex tanks.....until i saw yours. It looks really good....like really good. i hope one day to have a tank with that much growth


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks. Sadly I haven't gotten the algae problem under control.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Monday a lot of bad things went down so my wife and I drove 800 miles to be with family in Kansas City. Tank is being left alone with a 6 hour photoperiod and a strong fresh batch of diy co2. If I can, on the way home I am going to pick up some Amano shrimp from an lfs in Grand Rapids.I know I am pushing the limits stocking this already, but the fish have been doing quite well (beginners trap thinking that  ) I have a 1 gallon tank on the way from freecycle (hopefully) that will offload some of the fish (most likely the platy)

Wondering how the hairgrass is going to take this week


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, after a lot of crazy crap kept me from getting stuff done, stuff finally got done. 

Unfortunately, it included a one week period where I couldn't attend to the tank, so...


The hairgrass is growing a lot slower, but it is filling in. 


And finally, nearly completed, the canopy and base. 


I want to get some more supports under the tank in the base. I'm not so much concerned with the wood failing as the acrylic. It isn't one full surface, but a lot of blocking on the sides and corners with a cross brace. Should hold short term, but it's high on my "fix before disaster" list. 

Got dry ferts, finally playing around with them. EI on a 5g is a little odd to me, but I'm giving it a try for a month.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey another Midlander, I guess technically I'm not... anyways the tank is looking great. I like the DIY hood you made, how did you cram 20w under that hood? And where did you find dry ferts in Midland?


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks. 

There is a 20w equivalent CF spiral bulb in the hood. I used just a regular bulb socket from a work light screwed in to the underside.

I have no clue where to get dry ferts in Midland other than the internet. Got mine from aquariumfertilizer.com, shipped pretty darn quick (3 days with standard shipping)

Aquatic Gardens in Saginaw has liquid ferts, but they are pricier and don't last nearly as long as dry ferts.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Finally started to get the algae under control...and then learned one of this design's weaknesses: if there is any pressure on the corners the acrylic will start to crack. Going to drain the tank down a ways Saturday and seal up the crack (not leaking or going all the way through the pane, but not taking chances). With the new hood the cat can jump from couch to hood to chair and back again, which has created this mess. Top is getting a spray of pet repellent


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Funny thing happened while repairing the crack...the tank turned in to a 10g glass tank.

Just a temporary (possibly) situation while I figure out how to reinforce the flimsy 1/8" acrylic.


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

That is the thing about acrylic tanks they split. I have a 5 gallon that split around the top in 2 places but mine only turned into a 5.5 gallon. 

Your hex was looking so good with all the work you did on it.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The tank is looking good!!roud:roud:


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Really cool tank! I love the look of your moss covered driftwood. I put some hairgrass in my 10 gallon, but it hasn't been long enough to really notice any growth. I'm praying that it turns out like yours. I love the look of thick hairgrass in the foreground. 

Sorry to hear about the tank issues. I sure hope that you get your problem fixed without having to spend too much and/or tank the entire design totally. It's not often that you come across such a great looking hex tank! Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

The tank turned in to this:





The ludwigia is gonna have to go once the hex is fixed and the grass grows in, and the microsword is too dense at this point not to develop algae, but this is the initial setup. 

In moving over everything I unearthed some duckweed. I thought I killed that way back in the beginning when I started the hex, but the zombie-weed lived on.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

My wife approved getting a pressurized CO2 system (I'll get to why soon), but I'm a bit stupid when it comes to selecting one. So I turn to you awesome folks to help me select one. 

I need something quality (duh), and able to work in a 10g up to a 55g. Budget is $250 max. 

Why do I now have the green light on this? Our cat loves to wreak havoc on everything. He has attacked the DIY system, flipping both the bottle and gas separator over and destroying the tank with yeast buildup several times.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

FOr your budget here is what I woud do:

1st check the yellow pages for your area for Fire Extinguisher shops. I know locally I can get a full 5lb tank with fresh Hydrotest for $65. Also watch craislist. you could go bigger if you find a good deal. I know for me its not much more than $18 to fill a 20lber and it costs $12.80 to fill a 5 lber either will last awhile.

If your into DIY you could build your regulator from a Dualstage regulator. Hoppy is doing a right up about it. If you go that route LMK as I bought a DS Regulator I'm not going to use anytime soon and would sell it abit cheaper then I need.

If not into DIY watch the Forums here I just saw a Regulator go for $40 plus shipping. You can find Nice one for around $100.

Purchase 2 Clippard Brass check vavles they wrok the best IMO. Also get your self a Drop checker off of ebay should be able to get one for $5-10 shipped to your door. Also purchase 2 Glass diffusers a couple of the Larger Rhinox ones would be great. I say get 2 as that way when one gets clogged and needs cleaned you one to use.

Right here is an alright regualtor for $75 shipped:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/83071-fs-90-gal-equipment.html

I will be back with more links in a few for you.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

oops


----------



## Leslie3 (Nov 28, 2008)

i love the driftwood. i think it looks beautiful. i hope i can get some plants to grow on my drift wood. your tank is really pretty


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is what you could get:

Drop checker known 4dkh solutions $5:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4dKH-CO2-Aquari...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Drop cechker $9:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Co2-Drop-Checke...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

2 Diffusers: $10

http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Aquarium-F...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Then checl out GLA or Sumo for a couple of check valves and some CO2 tubing.

Craig


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations craigthor. Anybody have anything else to add?

I see a lot of people who go "Oh no, the DIY solution got in the tank and now I have a mess, I guess I'll scrap everything and start over/quit." It does take some meticulous work to get everything cleaned up to a point where the tank is sustainable again, but just stick with it. A 90-100% waterchange followed up with a 50% the next day if the water starts to cloud up again worked for me every time this happened [too many times to admit to]. Rinse the plants off well, replant (gives you a perfect excuse to change the scape, eh?) and refill. And if you haven't added it yet, put a bloody gas separator on your line, it works wonders (unless it gets knocked over and allows 

At this point I simply have to rant and rave about the awesomeness of Otos. I had a little bit of yeasty slime hanging on to some of my moss and some of the leaves on my hairgrass. Those Otos loved it. They have been chomping up the leftover bits, and there is practically no slimey mess left. They are terrific fun to watch, and man do I want a tank of only Otos and shrimp.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Might want ot check this out quick like-

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/83117-planted-tank-fire-sale-all-equipment-2.html

CO2 regulator and 5lb tank $185 or so shipped. Looks like a nice setup. He also has a brass check vlave and reatcor forsale.

Craig


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

The redo:


Now my wife's no-tech tank. Moneywort, vals, a little gold nassea, and some ludwigia ovalis. And zombie moss. Currently housing my fish as well while my tank gets cycled for a day or two.


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice.
wilma


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------

